# Allobates tadpole deposition



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Predator driven reproductive behavior in a tropical frog - Springer


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

And the news release:

Smithsonian Scientist Reveals Evolutionary Secret to Poison Frog Parenting | Newsdesk


----------



## peehulea750 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks fro share the post.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Good article to read thank you much


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Interesting article, Thanks.


----------

